
Blockchains, Cryptocurrencies and the New Decentralized Economy: Part 1 - akhosla
https://medium.com/blockchain-at-berkeley/blockchains-cryptocurrencies-the-new-decentralized-economy-part-1-a-gentle-introduction-edcb4824b174
======
amazingandyyy
looks nice!

